# Kitty is home!



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

We brought Kitty home today after 2pm so she could finish the rest of her IV bag. =) She's alert, eating, and she peed. ha... She's got a big box and her litter box in my room, mom calls it her "recovery chamber" She has to go back on Monday to get the staples out, she has 19 of them!! shew!! They will get the results of the tumor back in a couple of days, and I'm pretty hopeful about them because her last blood work didn't show any abnormalities or anything. I hope it's benign! The 3 vet bills were 172.50, 87.00, and 378.00. All coming to be 637.50! It's worth it though. We've also spent 200.00 on April 8th for Joe and Sophie. I think that's it for now, though.  If everything is okay, I won't have to go back until October for Sophie's yearlys. They've seen enough of me.  ha


----------

